# Forth Valley Royal Hospital Larbert



## Amygdala

Hi all!

Just wondering if anyone's been to the new maternity unit at Forth Valley Royal Hospital in Larbert? Our NHS classes have been cancelled and I can't find any information anywhere. Does anyone know about what facilities they have? How many labour rooms, what to expect to find there, what to bring? I'd love to see some pictures if anyone knows where to find any online?

Thanks!!!


----------



## dlcamore

Theres anti natal classes starting on the 3rd august at half 1 in camelon health centre if u were close enough to there my midwife said anyone could go to them x


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you! We could make it there, it's just that we've already been to the first two weeks and my due date is the 14th, so unless I go quite a bit over, we wouldn't be hearing anything new. :D But who knows, maybe baby will take her time...


----------



## garnetlady

You probably know this by now and might even have had your baby, but - the new labour ward has 15 delivery suites, with tv, en-suite etc. Milk is provided if FFing, you can choose which milk too and they have nappies, cotton wool etc, also they have hats and blankets etc for baby after birth too if you want to use them.

I had our little girl in May so was at SRI, but the midwife was telling us about the new hospital.

We have spent 5 days in the children's ward at FVRH since unfortunately and the facilities are really good.

I only made it to 1 antenatal class, but we weren't told much about the facilities tbh.


----------

